# Mid-level all for Diop?



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.star-telegram.com/287/story/731006.html

*Mid-level all for Diop?*
*By JEFF CAPLAN
[email protected]*

What’s the going rate for a backup center who averaged 2.9 points, 5.0 rebounds and 1.1 blocks a game last season?

If you’re DeSagana Diop, it could be a great year to be on the market.

It’s slim pickings for free-agent centers, and if all those Chris Paul-to-Tyson Chandler alley-oop dunks in the first round of the playoffs suggested anything, it’s that the Mavs, after including Diop in the February trade to New Jersey for Jason Kidd, are in dire need of interior defense.

Those factors could more than double Diop’s $2.2 million salary and net him the Mavs’ entire mid-level exception, expected to be valued between $5.5 million and $5.7 million.

"It would not shock me," Donnie Nelson, Mavs president of basketball operations, said of Diop commanding the entire mid-level exception. "Centers are going to be pricier."

The Mavs will have competition for the 7-foot, 26-year-old Diop. The Miami Heat is reportedly interested. However, the Mavs could hold the edge against any competition. Diop still lives in Dallas and since being traded, has maintained his interest in returning.

So will the Mavs use their entire mid-level to shore the center position when they also need 3-point shooting and depth?

There a number of players who could interest the Mavs, including possibly Kings forward Ron Artest. According to one report, Artest will opt out of his contract.

Mavs coach Rick Carlisle coached Artest at Indiana and has said he’d welcome him in Dallas if Artest were to become available.

"We’ve got one bullet and have to make it count," Nelson said of the mid-level exception. "We can split it two or three ways, but that’s our silver bullet. We can’t miss out."

Beyond the mid-level exception, the Mavs will find out Tuesday if veteran wing Eddie Jones plans to return. He has a player option for one more season at about $2 million. If he returns, the Mavs will have seven roster spots open.

Familiar names could fill the gaps. The Mavs’ free agents — veteran Devean George, fourth-year wing Antoine Wright and reserve point guards J.J. Barea and Tyronn Lue — are in the mix.

Mid-level men?

The Dallas Mavericks’ biggest chip in free agency is their mid-level exception. They can use it on one player or split it among two or more. Here are 10 free agents — age 30 and under — the Mavs might consider when the negotiating period begins Tuesday:


*Pos.	Player	Age	Height*
*C	DeSagana Diop	26	7-0*
Mavs’ defensive need is dire
*F	Mickael Pietrus	26	6-6*
Athletic wing who can defend and not bad from 3
*F	Matt Barnes	28	6-7*
High-energy, open-court player who can shoot the 3
*G	Chris Duhon	25	6-1*
Steady reserve guard who can shoot from deep
*F	Jarvis Hayes	26	6-8*
A big, small forward and good perimeter shooter
*G/F	James Jones	27	6-8*
Good 3-point shooter; played for Rick Carlisle at Indiana
*G	Fred Jones	29	6-2*
Small off-guard; improved shooter; played for Carlisle at Indiana
*G	Sasha Vujacic*	24	6-7*
Tall shooting guard is a fearless 3-point shooter
*F	Ron Artest	28	6-7*
Big, strong and can score; well-known off-court issues
*G	Maurice Evans	30	6-5*
Solid reserve guard; shot 39.6 percent from 3 last season
*Restricted free agent: current team can match any offer.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

:lol:

" the Mavs, after including Diop in the February trade to New Jersey for Jason Kidd, are in dire need of interior defense."

um... we needed that WAY before the trade


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

His game is far from worth it, but his size will ask for such a price.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> :lol:
> 
> " the Mavs, after including Diop in the February trade to New Jersey for Jason Kidd, are in dire need of interior defense."
> 
> um... we needed that WAY before the trade


:lol: agreed.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> The one certainty going into the free agency window (which opens tonight), is that the Mavs want Diop back -- so much so that the Mavs might be willing to use their full mid-level exception to bring him back.
> 
> Since that would pretty much end the offseason, most us aren't a fan of that idea, but Sefko says today that the Mavs are trying to acquire Diop through a sign-and-trade, which would leave the Mavs with the MLE to work with.
> 
> ...


From mavsmoneyball


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

S&T for Diop with Carter involved? :lol:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ugh....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Ugh....


Yea that's how i feel.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Forget diop...

He ain't gonna be the player that pushes Dallas over the rhetorical "hump."


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Dallas Mavericks may be hanging on to recent past
> 
> Let me start by saying this is not a criticism of DeSagana Diop. He is a nice player, and the Mavericks are a better team with him than without him.
> 
> ...


We could really bring back Van Horn too...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> We could really bring back Van Horn too...


Ugh...no. :biggrin:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> We could really bring back Van Horn too...


not enough popcorn vendors?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> not enough popcorn vendors?


Actually we did bring him back already and traded him :lol:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> Actually we did bring him back already and traded him :lol:



oh yea, wasnt he in the NJ trade?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> oh yea, wasnt he in the NJ trade?


Yea :lol:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lmao i remember now, he showed up for his physical and made 15 mil, NICE


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

IMO the Mavs should try to target these guys:

Diop(for obvious reasons mainly and mostly 1)Dampier is still the Center)

Barnes, Pietrus, and/or James Jones - all three of these guys can defend/play multiple positions, they can attack the basket, they will run in transition and most importantly, especially with Kidd and Dirk on this team, they can shoot the 3. 

Anthony Johnson would be a good backup PG, maybe they can Tinsley for cheap if he gets cut by the Pacers as is rumored.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Pietrus would be awesome but I have a feeling thats just another pipe dream.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I have already dealt with that we are going to throw the full MLE at Diop :uhoh:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

S&T for Diop and use the MLE on Artest or Maggette.


----------

